# Dealing with a Large Molera



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a female Chihuahua who is about 8 or 9 months old. I bought her from a breeder when she was 6 weeks and have loved her ever since!!! Since the first day we brought her to the vet, they told me that her soft spot was abnormally large, even for the breed. She tends to bump it and has even knocked herself out by smacking it too hard before - she's a klutz to say the least! I hate to see her do this, and I know that it hurts her. I try to keep her out of trouble and calm at all times, but she's a puppy - she's gonna play rough if she wants to play rough! LOL! I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help the skull form over the spot, or if there are "doggy helmets" that could protect her from really hurting herself. How do you all deal with your Chi's soft spot? Any answers/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor little thing,i'm sure somebody will come on with some tips


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I know some people have bought tiny little helmuts for their chi's who have large moleras. I wonder if the vet thinks this is dangerous? Others that have the same problem will be more of a help. Sue


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I know some people have bought tiny little helmuts for their chi's who have large moleras. I wonder if the vet thinks this is dangerous? Others that have the same problem will be more of a help. Sue


I was thinking about a helmet for her, but that would probably be awfully uncomfortable for a little puppy. She hardly keeps her collar on when I have her I.D. tag on it because it "weighs" her down - LOL! The vet just told me to be cautious about it and keep her out of harms way as much as possible - but little pups just love to run and shake their toys!! It seems like everything is potentially "harmful" to her. Wish I could just keep her in a little safe bubble and protect her from everything! LOL! Hopefully some experienced "soft spot" mama's will see this post. Thanks for your help


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

You can try knit caps instead, they're more comfortable


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

There are some knit hats on Etsy, not sure how well it would work as I never tried, but it's worth a shot imo!

Dog sock monkey hat by PokeyPuppyCollection on Etsy

Dog hat crocheted with ear flap braids Pink Red by ShaggyChic


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi their both real cute how much does she weigh she looks tiny thanks


----------



## Mr.Fluffy (Mar 1, 2012)

My dog also has a huge soft spot. He recently hit his head while running outside and has seizures all the way to the vets office, stopped breathing and after resesitating him, he doesn't walk straight. The doctor pretty much told me he has some kind of hydrophesis (not sure) but its where there is too much fluid around the brain. He told me if hits his head again he may die. So I'm also looking for a helmet. I pick him up from the vet later this afternoon. Hope it all works out. Keep posting if you find anything. Thanks.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i found this 
Dog | Pet Bike Helmet - 4 sizes in WHITE, BLACK & PINK


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Once when Ember was very young she hit her head on the coffee table... Chi scream of DEATH I tell you. 

I never have dealt with large moleras but I do reccomend helmets to keep them safe.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> There are some knit hats on Etsy, not sure how well it would work as I never tried, but it's worth a shot imo!
> 
> Dog sock monkey hat by PokeyPuppyCollection on Etsy
> 
> Dog hat crocheted with ear flap braids Pink Red by ShaggyChic


LOL the hats are so cute! I think I'm going to try this. Hopefully she keeps it on if it will keep her safe.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

bayoumah said:


> hi their both real cute how much does she weigh she looks tiny thanks


She weighs 1.8 - 2 lbs. depending on if her belly is full or not, LOL! Tiny, tiny!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> i found this
> Dog | Pet Bike Helmet - 4 sizes in WHITE, BLACK & PINK


Thanks for finding this for me! Do you use this for your Chi?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How large is the Molera? can you give us an idea? one of my dogs (my tiny) has a molera about the size of a 2 dollar coin, (I'm in Canada) his head is very domed as well he's extremely typey. 

I have not had an issue with him yet to be honest, although I do try to be mindful of it.
I would imagine something soft would be nicer for her than something rigid?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

proudpeyotemama said:


> Thanks for finding this for me! Do you use this for your Chi?


your welcome no i just did a search for you


----------

